# If I had a Do Over



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Now that I am no longer able to carve, I have time to think about some of my carvings, sticks and tools among other things. Here are some things I would change.


I would not have saved my best sticks for last, waiting for the time when I felt my carving skills would do justice to the stick. Some of my best carving was done on mediocre sticks. I often wonder what I could have produced had I used great sticks to begin with.

I would have invested in a select few quality tools rather than the inferior mishmash I have accumulated over the years. The time I would have saved re grinding and sharpening would have given me a lot more time carving. It would have given me more room in my tool chest as well.

I would have given away more sticks and canes. I have an abundance of finished walking sticks, canes, and, quite a few sticks in progress or not worked on at all. It's not too late to do something about it at this point. In fact, my wife transferred to a different department six months ago and she really likes her boss. I am going to give him and his young son walking sticks. Since they are both works in progress, I will have to think about how I am going to get them finished. One just needs to be sanded and a finisher applied. The other one is a stick with a topper of a coyote. It still needs to have some detail carving done and a finish applied.
I would have been more selective with some of the sticks I harvested and kept. 
*Are there things that relate to carving and/or walking sticks that give you pause? Please post your thoughts on the matter.*


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is good advise Ron. While I have not had to stop my carving yet arthritis has change much of what I can do. I second your advise on getting the best tools you can. I was able to do that and have had most of my basic tool set for 20 + years. and it makes the work better. That is not to say I have not spent to much $ on tools I could not live with out. Many of which take up space. I can not get out in the deep woods any more to look for those special sticks. I miss that. I have a daughter who is getting into carving. I have started sending her tools that I no longer use..


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the perspective, although I have always been creative, I'm relatively new to carving so I'm going to have to think about this some. My first thought is that I should carve more.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Good topic. I can relate well to your third point about giving more away because I know that's where I'm heading with the 
amount of stock both finished and not that I have. 
I really also enjoy getting out into the woods and scouring the areas so I keep bringing home more stock. Christmas time
Is a good time to start. I better grab some tags and draw a few out of the rack...


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Sean said:


> Good topic. I can relate well to your third point about giving more away because I know that's where I'm heading with the
> amount of stock both finished and not that I have.
> I really also enjoy getting out into the woods and scouring the areas so I keep bringing home more stock. Christmas time
> Is a good time to start. I better grab some tags and draw a few out of the rack...


The best advice-buy the best, buy one as oposed to 3 cheaper, and build up slowly


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I already have a shop full of general woodworking tools. While I admire and respect good carving, I also know it's not an area that I would ever be very good at. Nicely carved toppers and complete sticks like you guys make is out for me though shaping a halfway decent handle is in my reach. On the bright side I don't need to buy any specialized carving tools.

I'm too new to stick carving to have many regrets except maybe not starting sooner and not building up a good inventory of sticks to work with while I could walk unaided and it would have been easy.

I enjoy getting out in the woods for any reason. Gathering sticks is just one more thing I can do while I'm there.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Ron T said:


> Now that I am no longer able to carve, I have time to think about some of my carvings, sticks and tools among other things. Here are some things I would change.
> 
> 
> I would not have saved my best sticks for last, waiting for the time when I felt my carving skills would do justice to the stick. Some of my best carving was done on mediocre sticks. I often wonder what I could have produced had I used great sticks to begin with.
> ...


One more thing I forgot to mention is I would definitely have taken a couple of carving lessons. If I had done that when I first started, it would have saved me a lot of trial and error. I probably would have finished a lot more carvings during the time I had. Some of my friends gave me tips but they were always too kind to criticize my carvings even if it was to give me a corrective advice.


----------

